# bx22 rear wheels wont drive



## joneill58 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi All, I have a kubota bx22, It will only move when it is in four wheel drive. Seems to be only driving off the front tires. When in two wheel drive it wont move. Any thoughts. Thanks John


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like a problem with the trans - when in 2 wheel drive , the rear wheels move the tractor. Does it roll easy in neutral? Itd be a big project to tackle reguardless.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

Send me a message - [email protected] - I'll take a look at the drive train and see what I can tell you. is this a BX22 tractor/loader/backhoe or a BX2200 tractor?


----------

